# Under dash portion of wiring harness



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

Does anyone know if you can replace just the under the dash portion of the wiring harness of a B13? What I mean is, is there a subharness just for under the dash that plugs into the rest of the harness or is the harness inside the car all one piece? Thanks.


----------

